# 40, 1st pg, TTC 18 yrs!! ;-) MIRACLE!



## jennwitt

Hi there - wanted to introduce myself! I am ecstatic w/our first pg ever. We did 4 perfect IVF's 15 years ago and have adopted five kiddos (13yog, 13yog, 10yob, 6yob, 4yob). We completely forgot about TTC as life has been very full! I only have 1 fallopian tube and got pg spontaneously this spring. Found out on April 1st ;-)

I have had complications from the beginning....big fibroids found at my first u/s at 8 weeks....The biggest one is sitting right on top of my anterior placenta and they believe has caused 3 episodes of major bleeding (at 18, 20 and 22 weeks). I will be at 24 weeks THIS FRIDAY! Can't wait!

I am also at a perinatologist and have had many u/s with them. My cervical length is all over the place too - from 25 to 32 to 37, then down to 28 last Tuesday....grr! I have my next u/s next Tues. Like you, they said they couldn't/wouldn't do too much for baby before 24 weeks. I will be soooooooo relieved to get to Friday!!! Only 3 more days!!!!:happydance:

Excited to be on B and B - feel like all of my real life friends are in such a different mode now w/older kids!!


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome and Congrats to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Congrats! It is good that you are in your 24th week !!! I had my last baby at 40 too..


----------



## Omi

Congrats and welcome! What a fantastic story. I wish you all the best hun!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi and welcome ,wot a lovely story,happy 24 weeks for Friday Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## creatingpeace

Hey and welcome, thanks for sharing your fantastic story!


----------



## jennwitt

I think my signature might show up now ;-) Let's see....


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats!! And so happy to see you are pushing the 24 week marker. I only started having problems at 19 weeks and never thought I was going to make 24 weeks but here I am at 32 weeks! Keeping my fingers crossed that the little one makes it all the way for you!


----------



## animalcracker

Oh my goodness! How wonderful!! After TTC 18 years, you guys must have been blown away by this news!!

I am 39 years old and this is my first too:) I also have fibroids - the biggest was found just 2 mm away from where the baby implanted so it was touch and go for a bit! However, I've been told that everything is well and that I will need a C section because another fibroid is too close to the birth canal. I'll take it LOL

Again, many congrats to you!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!:flower:


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations! As one of the oldest (I might be the oldest on B and B) preggos on here, welcome!


----------



## herbie

wow thats a wonderful story xxx massive congrats to you and your family xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Wow that is brilliant news and nearly 24 weeks! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## JJBump1

Congratulations! I wish you a happy, healthy, comfortable pregnancy!

I'm 41 and carrying my first (almost 19 weeks now). Last week, it was discovered I have a fibroid too - I'm hoping for more information at tomorrow's ultrasound. I had discomfort all week last week but nothing this week. The baby's been bumping around quite a bit over the past few days!


----------



## seoj

How amazing for your entire family! Congrats!!!! and best of luck hun :)


----------



## jennwitt

thank you for all of the warm wishes!

Everyone is ecstatic around here! I am so fortunate to have my girls (almost 14) to help me wrangle the little boys since I'm constantly on my bed or the couch! All of that pales to our excitement..... I walked around for many many weeks still not believing it was true!

Hang in there, anyone TTC.....you NEVER know what the PLAN is for you!!!!

and good luck to all my new cyber friends that have precious babies growing inside! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mabythistime

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats. (Nice big family)


----------



## LadyAce14

Wonderful story! Congratulations!


----------



## mumof4sons

Congratulations!!
Wishing you and your family much joy and many Blessings


----------

